# Glock Goobers Glee!!!!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Everyone of you can now start pleasuring yourselves.........You know who you are! LOL!!!!

GLOCK 19X - G19X Pistol | GLOCK

Please read the comments regarding "innovation" and "this is the glock you wanted thirty years ago"


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Goober-ific


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Combat Tupperware-you know you need it...


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

So it’s a full size grip with a compact slide? Isn’t that the exact opposite of what you’d want?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

That’s what she said.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Chitownlost said:


> So it's a full size grip with a compact slide? Isn't that the exact opposite of what you'd want?


You just deciphered their marketing strategy. Stay tuned for next year...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Military is going with Sig-Sauer. They’ll be impressed with it’s ability to break itself down into myriad pieces at random times. 19X is going for $675 in my neck of the woods, I’m not exactly convinced that’s Blue Label pricing.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> Military is going with Sig-Sauer. They'll be impressed with it's ability to break itself down into myriad pieces at random times. 19X is going for $675 in my neck of the woods, I'm not exactly convinced that's Blue Label pricing.


I saw a Blue Label suggested price of $499 somewhere


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

visible25 said:


> I saw a Blue Label suggested price of $499 somewhere


 So did I, one of the early reviews on a gun website. I'll eventually get around to calling the area distributor and find out the truth.


----------

